# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναγέννηση Εκάλης - Νέος χρήστης

## str1der

Γεία σας!!

Ενδιαφέρομαι να συνδεθώ στο awmn και θα ήθελα λιγο help! Η περιοχή μου είναι η Αναγέννηση Εκάλης.

Είμαι πολυ ψηλά στο βουνό (τελευταίο σπίτι). Απότι βλπέπω στο wind, εχω οπτική επαφή με αρκετους κόμβους (ακόμα και απο το ισόγεο) αλλα κανένας δεν είναι πολύ κοντά σε χιλιομετρική απόσταση... 

Δέν έχω αγοράσει ακομα εξοπλισμό (οπότε και δέν εχω κανει ακόμα scanning να δώ τι μπορώ να πιάσω...) 

Ο αριθμός κόμβου μου είναι 8530. 

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δωσει μερικά tips please?


thanks in advance,
Γιάννης (str1der)

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Αφού έχεις τόσο καλή θέα, μπορείς να βοηθήσεις στην επέκταση του δικτύου ακόμη βορειότερα. ::  
Από το WiND φαίνεται οτι δεν βλέπεις τα 2 κοντινά σε σένα ap's (του [email protected] & του top_gun), λόγω κάποιου λόφου. 

Πιθανότατα όμως βλέπεις *τέλεια* τον κόμβο του Pater_Familias_2 (#2334) στους Θρακομακεδόνες. Ο Pater Familias έχει έτοιμο interface (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που περιμένει κάποιον από τα βόρεια, όπως εσύ.

Εκείνο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι αφού μιλήσεις μαζί του, να ξεκινήσεις να προμηθευτείς τον εξοπλισμό για 2 κατευθυντικά interfaces σε 802.11a.

----------


## dti

Και για να καταλάβεις πόσοι περιμένουν να συνδεθούν πιο βόρεια από σένα, επισυνάπτω σχετικό screen shot (εσύ είσαι το node με το γκρίζο χρώμα).

----------


## NetTraptor

Έτσι ωραία… να βλέπω να επεκτείνετε το δίκτυο… 2 κατευθυντικα IF και ένα πασαλακι (Omni) για να μαζευτεί και άλλος κόσμος… αργοπορούμε… πάμε …  ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Εκείνο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι αφού μιλήσεις μαζί του, να ξεκινήσεις να προμηθευτείς τον εξοπλισμό για 2 κατευθυντικά interfaces σε 802.11a.


Link σε 802.11a μάλλον θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα γιατί μεταξύ τους βρίσκεται το αεροδρόμιο Τατοϊου.

----------


## str1der

Thanks για το γρήγορο responce!!

Θα περάσει πιθανότατα ο thalexan το σαββατοκύριακο και θα κάνουμε το 1ο scan! 

Οπότε όταν έχω νεότερα θα κάνω post εδω!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι,
str1der

----------


## SPIROS

αν ενδιαφερεσαι για ενα σκαναρισμα αστραπη, μπορω σημερα, απλα στειλε pm ενα τηλεφωνο για επικοινωνια

edit: Ο amar2 που βρισκεται διπλα σου ειναι ετοιμος να σηκωσει τον κομβο του καθως απο οσο γνωριζω εχει ηδη εξοπλισμο αλλα μαλλον δεν εχει χρονο. Ανδρεα που εισαι???  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Εκείνο που θα σου πρότεινα είναι αφού μιλήσεις μαζί του, να ξεκινήσεις να προμηθευτείς τον εξοπλισμό για 2 κατευθυντικά interfaces σε 802.11a.
> 
> 
> Link σε 802.11a μάλλον θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα γιατί μεταξύ τους βρίσκεται το αεροδρόμιο Τατοϊου.


Μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα (επίσημο άνοιγμα της μπάντας των 5 GHz, κλπ. κλπ. :: ) ΔΕΝ τίθεται πλέον θέμα. 
Αν τεθεί για κάποιο λόγο ...και πάλι θα διευθετηθεί!  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα (επίσημο άνοιγμα της μπάντας των 5 GHz, κλπ. κλπ.) ΔΕΝ τίθεται πλέον θέμα. 
> Αν τεθεί για κάποιο λόγο ...και πάλι θα διευθετηθεί!


Έτσι μπράβο, να αρχίσουμε να δηλώνουμε links χωρίς φόβο και πάθος!
Αν και θα πρέπει να εκκρεμούν οδηγίες ως προς τα όρια ισχύος στα 5GHz.
Πλάκα θα έχει να πάω κατευθείαν σε alpha BB.

----------


## amar

Γειά σου κι απο μένα γείτονα. Ο amar2 (4281) είναι έτοιμος για στήσιμο τώρα που εφτιαξε και ο καιρός. Λοιπόν υπάρχουν έτοιμα για χρήση 2 πιάτα και routerboard. Πρέπει να συννενοηθούμε για scan-αρισμα.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> Μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα (επίσημο άνοιγμα της μπάντας των 5 GHz, κλπ. κλπ.) ΔΕΝ τίθεται πλέον θέμα. 
> Αν τεθεί για κάποιο λόγο ...και πάλι θα διευθετηθεί! 
> 
> 
> Έτσι μπράβο, να αρχίσουμε να δηλώνουμε links χωρίς φόβο και πάθος!
> Αν και θα πρέπει να εκκρεμούν οδηγίες ως προς τα όρια ισχύος στα 5GHz.
> Πλάκα θα έχει να πάω κατευθείαν σε alpha BB.


Τα links μας τα δηλώνουμε μόνο στο WiND πλέον! Άντε και στο nagios!
O Προϊστάμενος Εποπτείας Φάσματος (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) της ΕΕΤΤ ανέφερε αυτό που ξέρουμε για την ισχύ εκπομπής στη μπάντα των 5 GHz: 1 watt (30 dbm).

----------


## thalexan

Πέρασα για scan από την ταράτσα του str1der. Δυστυχώς, η σάρωση σε 802.11b δεν εντόπισε access points του awmn (ίσως λόγω απόστασης, ίσως και λόγω γωνιακής απόκλισης, καθώς το παιδί μένει κομματάκι ψηλά).

Ωστόσο η περιοχή αναμφίβολα ενδείκνυται για τον απεγκλωβισμό του awmn από τα όρια του λεκανοπεδίου. Δεδομένου επιπλέον ότι στο σπίτι λειτουγεί ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σταθμός (στημένος πύργος), δεν προβλέπονται διαμαρτυρίες από τους (όποιους) γείτονες. Θεωρώ ότι λόγω της οπτικής του κόμβου υπάρχουν πολλά προάστια (Βόρεια και Δυτικά) του λεκανοπεδίου που θα μπορούσαν να στείλουν links σε α.

Για να καταλάβετε σε γενικές γραμμές την οπτική που προσφέρει ο (δυνάμει) κόμβος δείτε τη σχετική photo.

----------


## sotiris

Αυτη η πλευρα του λοφου στα αριστερα...πρεπει να κοβει την οπτικη προς Εκαλη,Ερυθραια, Κηφησια, Πεύκη κλπ....η μονη πιθανοτητα (ενεργου κομβου) που βλεπω ειναι αυτη του pater familias2 που ειναι στα 9κμ και απο την φωτο φαινεται οτι υπαρχει καθαρη οπτικη.

----------


## SPIROS

Υπαρχει και η δυνατοτητα μεσω [email protected] ή καποιου πελατη του [email protected] που να βρισκεται πιο βορεια και να γυρισει σε BB. 
Δεν θα ηταν φρονιμο να αρχισουμε τα σουβλακια Πεντελη-Παρνηθα  ::  

Καμια επαφη με [email protected]?

----------


## Vigor

Τι πιο καλό απ'το να βγεί ένα link με το νέο (?) σπίτι του stelios1540 #8505?

Η οπτική φαίνεται τέλεια και το link σχετικά κοντινό.  ::

----------


## dti

> Για να καταλάβετε σε γενικές γραμμές την οπτική που προσφέρει ο (δυνάμει) κόμβος δείτε τη σχετική photo.



Για ακόμη πιο βόρεια (προς Καπανδρίτι) υπάρχει θέα;

----------


## thalexan

> Για ακόμη πιο βόρεια (προς Καπανδρίτι) υπάρχει θέα;


Όση θέλετε!......

str1der, ο λαός ζητά μια φωτό από Βορρά. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα για εκείνη την πανοραμική που λέγαμε.  :: 

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο χάρτη, ο stelios #1540 μπορεί να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση.

----------


## SPIROS

Απο οσο γνωριζω, ο amar εχει προσπαθησει να ερθει σε επαφη με τον stelios χωρις αποτελεσμα. Αν καποιος τον γνωριζει, ας του πει να ριξει μια ματια εδω και να δηλωσει παρων, υπαρχει if που στηνεται αυριο το πρωι (καλα οχι πρωι γιατι ειναι Κυριακη, αλλα μεσημερι σιγουρα  ::  )

----------


## sotiris

Εάν μπορεί ο δικός μου κόμβος να βοηθήσει με κάποιο τρόπο στην προς Βορρά επέκταση, διαθέτω άμεσα ένα Interface σε a.

----------


## str1der

> str1der, ο λαός ζητά μια φωτό από Βορρά. Ίσως ήρθε η ώρα για εκείνη την πανοραμική που λέγαμε.


Λοιπόν, ανανέωσα το προφίλ του κόμβου στο wind. Οποιος θέλει μπορεί να δεί photos εκεί! Αυτές τις τράβηξα στα γρήγορα, θα περάσω καλύτερες καθώς και πανοραμική σύντομα!

----------


## str1der

> Εάν μπορεί ο δικός μου κόμβος να βοηθήσει με κάποιο τρόπο στην προς Βορρά επέκταση, διαθέτω άμεσα ένα Interface σε a.


Sotiris, σε ευχαριστώ για την προσφορά αλλα απ'ότι φαίνεται ο λόφος ενδιάμεσα δεν επιτρέπει το link  ::  Το ίδιο δυστυχώς συμβαίνει και με τον [email protected] (2117) σύμφωνα με το wind...

----------


## amar

sotiris, καλή η προσφορά σου, να σαι καλά, αλλά δεν έχουμε δυστυχώς οπτική με amar2 και str1der, υπάρχει μια πλαγιά που μας κόβει  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> Για ακόμη πιο βόρεια (προς Καπανδρίτι) υπάρχει θέα;
> 
> 
> Όση θέλετε!......


Τέλεια φαίνεται! Καιρός να ενεργοποιηθεί το Καπανδρίτι, Αφίδνες, κλπ.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Από ότι βλέπω μάλλον πάω για λινκ με stelios1540 που είναι και το κοντινότερο. Μιλήσαμε με τον stelios1540 και όλα δρομολογούνται. 
Μήπως πρέπει να προχωρήσουμε και με τη διασύνδεση προς Χαλκίδα;

----------


## NetTraptor

Από ότι φαίνεται θα προλάβουν τα γεγονότα στο τέλος… μέχρι και ο hedgehog έστησε… 

Κοντεύουμε να φτάσουμε από 2 μεριές… netsailor2 από Μαραθώνα-Εύβοια-κάλαμος-αμαρθι και θα σκάσει μύτη και από Καπανδρίτι-κάλαμος + Ωρωπό… και άντε γεια… Αττική….SUPER….

PM nvak για ένα 6αμετρο….και 4 if στον κύριο… δεν προλαβαίνω για ιδιοκατασκευές πύργου… μου φαίνεται θα υποκύψω στο standardization  ::   ::   ::

----------


## str1der

Η πανοραμική pic είναι ετοιμη μετα απο λίγη δουλειά στο photoshop  ::

----------


## Vigor

Str1der: Ο άνθρωπος κλειδί για να φτάσει ο δρόμος του AWMN ακόμα πιο βόρεια!  ::  

Για πάμε!

----------


## kxrist

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ να στήσω kxrist2 #7336. Οπτική υπάρχει αν και είμαι σχετικά χαμηλά....  ::

----------


## str1der

Ωραία kxrist, 

απότι βλέπω υπάρχει μεταξύ μας οπτική επαφή, καθώς επίσης και με τον stelios1540. 'Αντε να μαζευτούμε εδω στα βόρεια!  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Ωραία kxrist, 
> 
> απότι βλέπω υπάρχει μεταξύ μας οπτική επαφή, καθώς επίσης και με τον stelios1540. 'Αντε να μαζευτούμε εδω στα βόρεια!


To link με str1der βγαίνει πολύ άνετα, θέλω να πιστεύω.
Αντιθέτως, το link με stelios1540, δείχνει χλωμό, μιας και παρεμβάλλεται ένας λόφος ανάμεσά σας...

----------


## kxrist

Ας βγάλουμε πρώτα ποιές θα είναι οι διαδρομές και πάμε για εξοπλισμό..... ξανα  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καπανδριτι Εδώ! Με χαρα βλέπω οτι όσο παει πλησιάζει!!. 

Το wind όμως δεν μας κανει την χάρη. Ούτε με το δικο μου node ουτε με το Sir_Pretender (767 ::  που είμαι συνδιαχειριστής, δεν μας δίνει επαφή.

str1der πολυ καλή θέα. Δώσε awmn στον λαό!!!

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι το WiND θα "πρασινίσει" αν ο strider δηλώσει κάποια μέτρα (2-3) ύψος για τον ιστό του αντί για μηδέν που έχει τώρα.
Μπορεί να είναι μακρινό, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι είναι ανάγκη να βγει και θα βγεί αν το προσπαθήσετε με πιάτα 100 cm τουλάχιστον.
Πρόθυμος να βοηθήσω όπου χρειαστεί.

----------


## sotiris

Δεν ειναι απαγορευτικα τα 19-20 Km για λινκ, υπαρχουν μερικα τετοια λινκ στο δικτυο και δουλευουν εδω και καιρο.
Οπτικη να υπαρχει και τα υπολοιπα λυνονται.

----------


## caftis

Αν μπορω να βοηθησω ειμαι μεσα

----------


## str1der

> Αν μπορω να βοηθησω ειμαι μεσα


Ωραία! Απότι Βλέπω υπάρχει οπτική μεταξύ μας! Βέβαια η αποσταση είναι 13 km.. Αξίζει να γίνει το λινκ ή να περιμένουμε για τον stelios1540 που είναι μόλις 2km?

----------


## dti

str1der δώσε λίγο ύψος στη θέση σου γιατί έτσι το wind σε βγάζει "κόκκινο" και νομίζει ο κόσμος οτι δεν μπορεί να βγει link.
Βάλε πόσα μέτρα από το δρόμο θα είναι ο ιστός.

----------


## sotiris

> Ωραία! Απότι Βλέπω υπάρχει οπτική μεταξύ μας! Βέβαια η αποσταση είναι 13 km.. Αξίζει να γίνει το λινκ ή να περιμένουμε για τον stelios1540 που είναι μόλις 2km?


Μην αφηνεις για αυριο αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις σημερα....κανε σημερα το μακρυνο λινκ και αυριο το σπας στα δυο.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Παίδες ένα ένα τα βήματα γιατι θα τρελαθούμε εμείς οι noobs. Πρώτα να σηκωθεί αμα είναι ο κόμβος του str1der και μετα κάνουμε scanαρίσματα από τις δικες μας θέσεις. 

Όσο αφορά εμένα πάντος άμα εξελιχθουν όλα καλά έιμαι για 24/7 και να μοιράσω σε οποιον μπορώ. 

dti ευχαριστούμε για την βοήθεια.

----------


## stelios #1540

Απλά θέλω να ενημερώσω ότι σε λίγες μέρες (μεγάλο Σάββατο πιθανότατα) Σηκώνω τον κόμβο μου στην Ν. Ερυθραία id:8505 (wind). Βασικά ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης είναι γιατί περιμένω ακόμα το καινούριο μου τρίσωλήνιο  ::  Έχω μιλήσει με Pater Familia, [email protected], και Ias0na, αυτά είναι τα σίγουρα. Με ευχαρίστηση περιμένω να μιλήσω με τους ενδιαφερόμενους για οποιαδήποτε άλλη εναλλακτική.

----------


## stelios #1540

Άντε παίδες βάλτε τα δυνατά σας να οργανωθούμε καλά. Μιας και αρχίζουμε τώρα είναι ευκαιρία να στήσουμε σωστά και καλά links. 

Εγώ πάντως έχω όρεξη και για πολλά…..

----------


## dti

> Παίδες ένα ένα τα βήματα γιατι θα τρελαθούμε εμείς οι noobs. Πρώτα να σηκωθεί αμα είναι ο κόμβος του str1der και μετα κάνουμε scanαρίσματα από τις δικες μας θέσεις.


Σωστά. Μέχρι τότε μπορεί να έχουμε οργανωθεί ακόμη καλύτερα κι από την Εύβοια. Εν τω μεταξύ δεν μας στέλνετε κι εσείς φωτογραφίες με το τί βλέπετε προς str1der αλλά και προς Εύβοια;

----------


## dti

> Εγώ πάντως έχω όρεξη και για πολλά…..


Wellcome back Στέλιο!

----------


## sotiris

> Εγώ πάντως έχω όρεξη και για πολλά…..


Στελιο εμεις βλεπομαστε?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καπανδρίτι δεν βλέπει stelio1540, (id:8505). Αλλά δεν πειράζει. Έφτασε και Ερυθραία το awmn  ::  . It's Coming, It's Coming!! 

Που είναι ο Άγιος Στέφανος Οεο?  :: 
Έλα να ξυπνάμε

----------


## amar

Το awmn προχωράει και πέρα απο την Ερυθραία. Σήμερα εστησα τα απαραίτητα για τον κόμβο 4281-amar2 (http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20636), είμαστε στην ίδια γειτονιά με τον str1der αλλά δεν έχουμε οπτική, Str1der είσαι πιό αριστερά απο μένα σε κούρμπα. Στα scan μου προσπάθησα να δώ τον [email protected] στην Ερυθραία αλλά αυτό ήταν αδύνατο πάλι λόγω θέσης. Με str1der αυτό πρέπει να είναι εφικτό, ο γείτονας βρίσκεται σχεδόν στην κορυφογραμμή. Παιδιά δείτε το, βγαίνει. Τέλος, εγώ βλέπω και δυνατότητα απο εμάς για δύο διαδρομές προς τους βόρειους.  ::   ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Hooo 

Το Wind δίνει ξεκάθαρο link στα 16 και κάτι ψιλά χιλόμετρα. 

Πές μου.. γίνεται? Να συνενεοηθούμε για scan? 

Λες να μην βάλω λάστιχα ακόμα στο αμάξι? Θα χρειαστώ αλλού τα eurααα? lol

----------


## stelios #1540

Sotiri Μάλλον δύσκολο το βλέπω, αλλά δεν αποκλείω τίποτα.... 


Λoιπoν τα δικά μου νέα είναι τα εξής: τελείωσα με τον ιστό μου οπότε Mεγάλο Σάββατο στήνω κανονικά. Πιθανότατα θα στήσω μια 9db omni και με ένα Cisco 350. Και θα γυρίσω και ένα πιάτο στον Pater Familia.

----------


## stelios #1540

Συνοψίζοντας εγώ βλέπω (amar2 –str1der – iasOna- Paterfamilias 2- macrx- kxrist2 - caftis)

----------


## caftis

Αν και 11km εχουμε καλη οπτικη,αν σε ενδιαφερει πες μου.

----------


## stelios #1540

Δόξα τον θεό είμαι από αυτούς που δεν θα μου λείψουν ποτέ τα πιάτα και τα feeds…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## stelios #1540

Μήπως βρίσκετε σε κανέναν εύκαιρο κανά αλυσοπριονο.  ::   ::  Για Macrx και kxrist2 πρέπει να κάνω κάτι μικροεπεμβάσεις στη χλωρίδα του γείτονα  ::  .

Για (Pαter – str1der – amar2 – caftis) Σύμφωνα με τα αζιμούθια που μου δίνει το wind έχω καθαρό οπτικό πεδίο

----------


## stelios #1540

Και επειδή θέλω να μοιραστώ την χαρά μού μαζί σας. Να το μια photo από τον ιστό που ετοιμάζω με μένα πάνω....

----------


## kxrist

Στέλιο κάνε κάτι, πρέπει να το βγάλουμε..........  ::  αν οχι άμεσα εντός του καλοκαιριού......αν θέλεις πάρε voip σε κάποια φάση να τα πουμε....

----------


## stelios #1540

Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι τα εξής. Παρασκευή 8 το πρωί στήνω. Θα βοηθήσουν οι γνωστοί και μη εξαιρετέοι spirosco και b52. Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα βάλουμε είναι την omni όποτε όποιος έχει όρεξη και χρόνο ας κάνει ένα scan.

Για να συνεννοηθούμε όποιος θέλει ας καλέσει στο 6947261906.

----------


## amar

Στελιο, θέλω να κανουμε μια δοκιμή με το που ανεβάσεις το πρώτο if σου

----------


## stelios #1540

Εκτός από την omni που θα βάλω έτσι και αλλιώς θα έχω μαζί μου 2-3 πιατάκια. 
Την omni δεν την πολύ εμπιστεύομαι.(εχει περίεργο διάγραμμα). 

Έχω εκτυπώσει ήδη τα αζιμούθια των links οπότε παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και στήνω πιάτο με την πυξίδα.

----------


## caftis

Βαλε και ενα προς τα εδω να σκαναρω ,θα το στεισω αυριο το απογευμα 125 πιατο και feeder 2,4

----------


## stelios #1540

> Βαλε και ενα προς τα εδω να σκαναρω ,θα το στεισω αυριο το απογευμα 125 πιατο και feeder 2,4


OK  ::   ::

----------


## caftis

Σήμερα εγινε δοκιμή για link με τον stelios#1540 το σήμα είναι οριακό από μένα -70 και τον stelio -80. Θα ξαναγίνει δοκιμή τις επόμενες μέρες για να βρούμε μια σωστή λύση,ενδέχεται να δρομολογήσουμε αλλιώς τα link για τη σωστή λειτουργία του δικτύου.

----------


## str1der

Λοιπόν, το link μεταξύ μου και του stelios1540 ετοιμάζεται (είμαι στο στάδιο αγοράς εξοπλισμού)!

Τώρα ψάχνω για το ποιο θα είναι το δεύτερο link. Το wind πάντως δίνει οπτική επαφή με :
-deysta (10km)
-tyfeonas (10km)
-dmans1 (12km)
-ttel (14km)
-caftis (13km) 
-pater familias_2 (9km)
-antonisst (13km)
-atarxos (17km)
-special (18km)

για να δούμε...

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Φίλε st1der, όπως ο amar (που θα στήσω bb link εγώ) έτσι και εσύ είσαι σε πολή καλή θέση για να βγάλεις το awmn βόρεια του λεκανοπεδίου.
Σκέψου το ενδεχόμενο να δώσεις στον Sir_Pretender που ψάχνεται και έχει θέα και προς Εύβεια.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Όντως, καλή σκέψη, να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές προς τα βόρεια. 
Ακόμη κι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα ο Sir_Pretender.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άμα έχει interface να τον περιμένει θα το στήσει. Πολυ πολυ για αρχή να μπεί σκέτος χωρίς ap και σιγά σιγά να ανέβει.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Γεια χαρά!

Προς το παρόν τρέχω να καλύψω δύο μέτωπα γιατί εκτός από εδώ ψάχνομαι και στον Πειραιά  :: PP

Φυσικά και με ενδιαφέρει να πάρω από τον str1der. Αν ξέρω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει τότε συγκεντρωνόμαστε εκεί και δεν το συζητάμε  ::

----------


## slevis

Βρίσκομαι σε ένα αρκετά ψηλό σημείο στα σύνορα Εκάλης και Διονύσου (38,103646Ν, 23,847903Ε) με πολύ καλή ΒΔ οπτική επαφή προς Μενίδι, Πάρνηθα κ.λ.π.

Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή αυτή ο ΟΤΕ έχει μόνο παλιά κυκλώματα και δεν μπορεί να μου δώσει ADSL, ούτε καν ISDN.

Υπάρχει κανένας κοντινός κόμβος όπου θα μπορούσα να συνδεθώ ασυρματικά; Μήπως μπορείτε να μου υποδείξετε κάποιον τεχνικό που θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει;

----------


## sotiris

Καλησπέρα, αρχικά σαν πρώτο βήμα βάλε την θέση σου στο http://wind.awmn.net/ ώστε να εμφανιστείς στον χάρτη και να είναι όλα πιο εύκολα.

----------


## dti

> Βρίσκομαι σε ένα αρκετά ψηλό σημείο στα σύνορα Εκάλης και Διονύσου (38,103646Ν, 23,847903Ε) με πολύ καλή ΒΔ οπτική επαφή προς Μενίδι, Πάρνηθα κ.λ.π.


Καλωσήλθες, ενδιαφέρον το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι!
Βγάλε αν μπορείς καμιά φωτογραφία με τη θέα που έχεις και ανέβασέ την εδώ.

----------


## slevis

Εχω ήδη βάλει τις συντεταγμένες μου (ή νομίζω ότι το έχω κάνει).

Πρόχειρα έβγαλα κάποιες φωτογρφίες από το μπαλκόνι. Το βουνό που φαίνεται είναι η Πάρνηθα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Πολύ καλή θέα. Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα στο να συνδεθείς. Σίγουρα θα βρεις κάποιον. Τεχνικό δεν χρειάζεσαι, απο εδώ θα τα μαθεις όλα και εμεις θα σε βοηθήσουμε. Και εγώ έτσι ημουν πριν απο κανα δυο μήνες.
Επειδη δεν σε βρίσκω στο wind γράψε μια τον αριθμό του node σου.

----------


## slevis

το node number είναι 8746

----------


## sotiris

Εισαι σε παρα πολυ καλο σημειο, παρα πολυ ψηλα, τους βλεπεις σχεδον ολους τους γυρω σου.

Εαν εχει μπει σωστα το υψομετρο σου (Υψόμετρο: 478 (+500)), στον χαρτη εισαι σε σημειο που βλεπει τα παντα....

----------


## dti

Διόρθωσε το ύψος κτιρίου και βάλε πόσα μέτρα θα είναι ο ιστός από το επίπεδο του δρόμου. Είσαι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο amar2 που ήδη διαθέτει access point. Θα πρότεινα να επικοινωνήσεις με τον amar που είναι στα 540 μ. από σένα και να σου δείξει κάποια πράγματα.
Σίγουρα μπορείς να βοηθήσεις πολύ από το σημείο που βρίσκεσαι!

----------


## slevis

Το υψόμετρο του δρόμου είναι σωστό, 478μ. Το κτίριο όπου μπορεί να μπεί ο ιστός είναι περίπου άλλα 30μ. Θα διορθώσω το node.

Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον amar ;

----------


## slevis

Ακόμα και με την μικρή κεραιούλα του in house wifi "βλέπω" αχνά τον awmn-8505. Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του;

----------


## netsailor

Στο wind δίπλα στο όνομα του διαχειριστή γράφει αποστολή μηνύματος.

----------


## amar

Γεια σου slevis,
Καλά τα νέα, Στην γειτονιά μ'σένα και τον str1der γινόμαστε τρείς! Η περιοχή μας λόγω θέσης/θέας είναι απο τις πιο αξιοποιήσιμες για το δύκτιο. Πρέπει να μαζευτούμε απο βδομάδα για να δούμε πως μπορεί ο καθένας απο μας να συμβάλλει. Αυτή τη στιγμή σ'εμένα λειτουργεί ένα AP, πιθανώς όμως να μη το "βλέπεις" γιατί βρίσκεται στην προστινή μεριά του σπιτιού που κοιτάει την Ηλέκτρας.

----------


## slevis

Ευχαρίστως να βρεθούμε. Το email μου είναι [email protected]

----------


## socrates

@slevis καλό είναι να μην βάζεις το e-mail σου δημόσια γιατί κυκλοφορούν bots τα οποία συλλέγουν την πληροφορία αυτή και μπορεί να γεμίσεις spam.

----------


## dti

> Ακόμα και με την μικρή κεραιούλα του in house wifi "βλέπω" αχνά τον awmn-8505. Πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του;


Στείλε προσωπικό μήνυμα στον stelios #1540 μέσω του forum κάνοντας κλικ εδώ.

----------


## slevis

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Θα στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα στον stelios #1540

----------


## str1der

Kαλησπέρα και απο εμένα Slevis!! 

Περίεργο που δε σου δίνουν adsl γιατι εδώ, 2 δρόμους πιο πάνω δίνουν!!

Άν θές μπορούμε να βρεθούμε απο κοντά και με τον Amar να τα πούμε μιάς και είμαστε γείτονες! Amar πάρε κανένα τηλέφωνο όταν είσαι στην περιοχή και έχεις χρόνο!


str1der

----------


## slevis

Το έψαξα και με έναν φίλο που είναι στην Otenet και φαίνεται ότι δεν έχουν διαθέσιμα φηφιακά κυκλώματα,μόνο PCM. Συνδέομαι στο dial-up μόλις με 14,4Kbps κάτι που είχα πολύ καιρό να δώ. Και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω καθόλου. Ευτυχώς δουλεύει το 3G.

Ευχαρίστως να τα πούμε από κοντά. Εχω μετακομίσει την περασμένη εβδομάδα και γενικά έχω αφήσει χρόνο για αυτές τις μέρες. Πως θα βρώ το τηλέφωνό σου; Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι καλό να τα αφήσουμε στο forum, έχω πάντως δώσει το e-mail μου παλιότερα.

----------


## str1der

Σου έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα. 

Για να το δείς πάτα στο link που έχει στην κορφή της σελίδας του forum. 

str1der

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Παίδες, το aWmn απλώνεται στο Καπανδρίτι σαν ιός. Είμασταν 2 τώρα 3 και σήμερα το βράδυ έχω κανονίσει καφέ και 2 παλικάρια που ενδιαφέρονται να συνδεθούν. Αν είναι οκ τα μεσανυχτα θα προσθέσω αλλα 2 nodes στο wind και θα σας πω.

Η παρέα σας, amar, str1der και slevis, είναι το πάτημά μας προς το awmn. 
Ο amar μου έκανε ήδη την τιμή και στήνουμε.
Παίδες άμα σκεφτεστε να διαθεσετε if, είμαστε εδώ. Δεν πάνε ολα τα παιδιά για ap βέβαια αλλά μετα το σημερινό meeting (τα 3 παρακάτω nodes + 2 άτομα που ψηνονται), θα σας πω λεπτομέρειες για τα σχέδια όλων μας. Εγώ πάντως το ap το εχω παραγγ. και περιμένω. 
Έρχονται οι βόρειοι!  ::   ::

----------


## slevis

Εγώ δεν έχω στήσει τίποτα ακόμα αλλά είμαι πολύ eager. Αλλά δεν έχω τις τεχνικές γνώσεις που φαντάζομαι ότι χρειάζονται. Η όλη προσπάθεια μου προκαλεί μεγάλο ενθουσιασμό. Με παρόμοιο τρόπο καλυφθηκε ολόκληρη η Βοστώνη με δωρεάν high speed internet.

----------


## Sir Pretender

Παιδιά, εκτός του electron είμαστε άλλα δύο άτομα τουλάχιστον που ενδιαφερόμαστε για access points και άλλος ένας at least για απλή πρόσβαση. Θα φτιάξουμε τα στίγματα στο wind (εγώ έχω ένα προβληματάκι με το λογαριασμό μου εκεί) και θα απλώσουμε το δίκτυο στη Β.Α. Αττική!

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Τα nodes είναι οκ εδώ και καιρό. Το κακό έιναι ότι επειδή δεν βλεπόμαστε μεταξύ μας χρειαζόμαστε πάνω από ένα bb link. Εγώ που θα πάρω από τον amar, έχω οπτική και θα στείλω στον 8765, ο οποίος έχει οπτικη με τον 7677 και θα του στείλει. Ο Sir_Pretender όμως επιδή είναι πίσω απο τον ήλιο, δεν βλέπει κανέναν.  ::   ::  
Άρα..... 
Όχι τπτ άλλο χρειαζόμαστε και paladin στον fightclub. LOL

----------


## Sir Pretender

Το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει κάποιος που να μπορεί να μου δώσει σήμα. Αν βρεθεί αυτός, τότε επιτόπου παραγγέλνω εξοπλισμό  ::

----------


## dti

Νομίζω οτι ο amar έχει δηλώσει οτι θα αφήσει προς το παρόν και το ap (εκτός από το bb link προς τον electronios). 
Οπότε δεν υπάρχει θέμα, συνδέεσαι σίγουρα. Όταν με το καλό σηκωθούν κι άλλοι κόμβοι στην περιοχή της Εκάλης / Διονύσου / Αγ. Στεφάνου ή Καπανδριτίου με οπτική επαφή με σένα τότε μπορεί να σπάσει το link στα 2. 

Go, go, go!  ::

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ε-Ε-Έρχεται ο εξοπλισμός. Σε 10 μέρες μου έιπαν. Την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται 8α τον έχω μάλλον.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Helloooooo
str1der έμαθα ότι υπάρχει ένα bb link ελεύθερο. Ισχύει?

----------


## str1der

Hello!

Nαι, ισχύει! Είμαι όμως σε επικοινωνία με τον antonisst προς το παρόν. Μπορεί όμως στο άμεσο μέλλον να μπει και 3ο interface  ::  

str1der

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

οΚ! Κανένα πρόβλημα.
Όποτε υπάρχει κάτι νέο, κάνε ένα post γιατί υπάρχει λαός που ψάχνει link απο δώ.
See yia!

----------


## Olympic

Παρών από ολυμπιακό χωριό SW1HEZ - B52

----------


## str1der

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας!

Μόλις τώρα είδα τα καινούρια links! 

Άντε γινόμαστε πολλοί και εδώ πάνω σιγά σιγά  ::

----------

